# New Beretta Trident!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - the gun shop got a 2nd one in today - and this one had no issues (the one they got yesterday had a couple of things that bugged me). So, my newest Beretta 92FS 

This will be my beater Beretta, and one to holster. I do need to get night sights for it, but that will come later.

While the wooden grips look awesome, they don't work for me. Already have a set of Hogue grip panels on it since I took the pic. And, the new, wooden grips will be going up for sale this evening...

And, there is a D spring that I put in it.

I really do like that the gun already comes with a skeletonized hammer, though


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That a darned handsome "beater Beretta".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Philco said:


> That a darned handsome "beater Beretta".


Thanks


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice. 
Shame the grips don't work for you, they add such class to the Beretta. 

My 84 and 87T look 200% better in wood and handle fine. Wife prefers the slimmer plastic originals on the 87T.

There is someone in Czech who makes nice wood grips for the 71, but they are pricey.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Most wooden grips on any gun are too slick to me compared to alternatives. But on the 92FS or on something like a Sig 226 - they make the grip too fat for me. 

I bought the gun knowing I'd get some $ back by selling the grips online. I did just that last night in fact. Mailed them off today. 

This gun saved me the $40 of having to buy a skeletonized hammer as well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's gonna be your beater Beretta huh?

Yeah right............:anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, yea. I didn't wanna mark up my other ones. This one can be holstered, and I may use it for competition once I get night sights for it. I like the bright white circles around the tritium more than the plain white dots - even in the day time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Trio


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just got the slide back from Tooltech this week. Nightsights installed in my 92 Trident


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> The Trio


I notice the grip angles are different. Do they shoot differently, recoil ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, the are all actually the same frame with the same grip shape - 1 is a Beretta Brigadier model, but only the slide is different on that. Must jut be the photo...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice pistol OP! The Beretta's just look right, don't they? :smt033


----------



## Orange (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you sold the wooden grips?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, sorry. I sold them the first week I had the gun.

The gun was just $500 - I made $40 back selling the grips. And, it already came with a skeletonized hammer.. Saving me another $40


----------



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Ok - the gun shop got a 2nd one in today - and this one had no issues (the one they got yesterday had a couple of things that bugged me). So, my newest Beretta 92FS
> 
> This will be my beater Beretta, and one to holster. I do need to get night sights for it, but that will come later.
> 
> ...


Dam nice pistol !


----------

